# New Titanium Silver ZHP Pics (low rez)



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

Bling!


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

This steering wheel is off the heezy.


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

This is a nice shot but I forgot to turn the wheels.


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

Silver Q-Bert Trim


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

Mandatory wheel shot.


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

want to touch the heiney


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice car


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

Sweet! Get some clears on that sucka!


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

*Clears*

I'm not sure about a full set of clears yet. I like a little bit of color on a car. If the car was another color maybe, but for now I'll just be ordering some clear side markers.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

I sure do love those wheels! They are busy and probably a PITA to clean, but the are cool. :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Awesome car! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *Awesome car! Enjoy! :thumbup: *


Thanks! 
These pictures aren't the greatest. I forgot my camera was set to low rez. Hopefully I'll find time to take some quality pictures later today.


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Clears*



Morphnoid said:


> *I'm not sure about a full set of clears yet. I like a little bit of color on a car. If the car was another color maybe, but for now I'll just be ordering some clear side markers. *


trust me car looks 10x better w/ full set of clears


























more pics


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I love your car ak :thumbup: :bow:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

New Bimmer in the house! Congratulations, Morphenoid!

Long may you drive! 

Just a few items from Bavarian Autosport that may interest you  


P21S Wheel Cleaner - 1/2 liter spray bottle 
Recommended by BMW! Spray it on, let it work, hose it off. Safely removes brake dust and ... more info... 
Part # : WC P21S $ 12.95 

Wheel Washing Brush 
Simply the best, most comfortable car wash brushes you can buy. From OXO, the same ... more info... 
Part # : 17006 $ 14.95 

Wheel Brush - 5 inch (small) 
This loop-wire wheel brush features a 5" head with soft black poly bristles on a red ... more info... 
Part # : 627 $ 6.95 

Wheel Brush - 9 inch (large) 
This larger wheel brush features a 9" head of white tampico fiber and a wooden ... more info... 
Part # : 625 $ 8.95


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

:thumbup: Congratulations. Just a couple more weeks and hopefully I'll have mine. I'm also of the opinion that those Euro clears look great, but to each his own. Just my $.02.


----------



## Morphnoid (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Clears*



ak330i said:


> *trust me car looks 10x better w/ full set of clears
> *


Ak, Your pics sold me on the clear taillights, but I'm still not digging the front clears on an all silver car. I'm sure I am in the minority on this.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Sweet! Get some clears on that sucka! *


Why make it look like a ri cer?


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Clears*



Morphnoid said:


> *I'm not sure about a full set of clears yet. I like a little bit of color on a car. If the car was another color maybe, but for now I'll just be ordering some clear side markers. *


I agree. Forget the front clears. A little color looks good against Ti-Silver. Also, you've got the standard chrome window trim and not the ZHP high gloss black trim. Did you have to special order that?


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Clears*



Phil F said:


> *I agree. Forget the front clears. A little color looks good against Ti-Silver. Also, you've got the standard chrome window trim and not the ZHP high gloss black trim. Did you have to special order that? *


umm, Morphnoid's pics show that his car has the ZHP standard black trim. perhaps you're getting confused with ak330i's pics of his non-ZHP car? :dunno:


----------



## gtvr6 (Apr 19, 2002)

*I hate to get into this, but.....*

I think Clears on T-Silver have a cleaner look and sleeker look. Not everyone likes that look but I love it....:thumbup:

Car looks amazing......I love the front clip and those wheels......

Congrates!!!! and Enjoy.


----------

